# [SOLVED] Laptop: Kein Boot von CD möglich

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich möchte über die Knoppix CD bei meiner Freundin Linux installieren.

Denn dann sehe ich sofort, was er alles braucht, und kann evtl sogar die xorg.conf übernehmen.

Leider bootet die CD nicht. Bei einem anderen Laptop geht es ohne Probleme. Die Bootreihenfolge ist richtig und unter Windows kann die CD auch gelesen werden.

Habe nun leider keine Idee, was ich machen kann.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## force4

Hast du die md5-Summe der iso, die du wahrscheinlich heruntergeladen hast, überprüft?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *force4 wrote:*   

> Hast du die md5-Summe der iso, die du wahrscheinlich heruntergeladen hast, überprüft?

 

Nö, aber auf einem anderen Laptop kann ich es ohne Probleme starten. Selbst unter Windows kann der problematische Rechner die CD lesen.

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

manchmal überspringen Laptops die Bootreihenfolge. Gibt es beim Einschalten des Laptops eine Meldung, dass du ein Boot Selection Menü anzeigen kannst? Wenn ja, versuch mal darüber.

Außerdem, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hast du die CD gebrannt? In einigen anderen Foren haben User sich darüber beschwert, wenn man isos mit Geschwingigkeiten >1x brennt, dass die CDs manchmal nicht booten  :Sad: 

MfG Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> manchmal überspringen Laptops die Bootreihenfolge. Gibt es beim Einschalten des Laptops eine Meldung, dass du ein Boot Selection Menü anzeigen kannst? Wenn ja, versuch mal darüber.
> 
> 

 

Glaube nicht, dass es das gibt. Aber es ist halt im Bios eingestellt. Ich schau nachher nochmal.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hast du die CD gebrannt? In einigen anderen Foren haben User sich darüber beschwert, wenn man isos mit Geschwingigkeiten >1x brennt, dass die CDs manchmal nicht booten 
> 
> 

 

Hmm. Das könnte schwer werden. Mein Rechner kann minimal 4x brennen. Ich werde gleich nochmal die neueste LiveCD von Gentoo nehmen.

Ist da auch Wlan Unterstützung drin? 

Tobi

----------

## sohalt

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ist da auch Wlan Unterstützung drin?

 Ja, wobei ich mit ipw2200 die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass ich das Modul erst mit rmmod "killen" muss, und dann nochmal laden, bis es geht.

Nach dmesg Lesen und ein bischen Herumspielen fand sich das aber schnell heraus.

----------

## UTgamer

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi Tobi,
> 
> ...
> 
> Außerdem, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hast du die CD gebrannt? In einigen anderen Foren haben User sich darüber beschwert, wenn man isos mit Geschwingigkeiten >1x brennt, dass die CDs manchmal nicht booten 
> ...

 

Ja die Brenngeschwindigkeit ist sehr entscheidend für bootbare oder überhaupt Daten-CDs.

Erlärung für nicht Techniker:

Jedes einzelne Laufwerk hat eine Spurführungstolleranzgrenze die zu den gepressten Scheiben nach einem Master nicht überschritten werden darf. Die eine Varianz des Brenners beträgt zum Beispiel das er immer mit + 0,x ° Abweichung brennt. Funktioniert auf allen Laufwerken die den Abweichungswinkel mit + Faktor ausnutzen sehr gut. Jetzt kommst du aber an ein Laufwerk welches auf einem - 0,x ° Spurabweichungswinkel läuft.

Das Laufwerk drosselt als erstes seine Geschwindigkeit, solange bis es die Pits und Lands der Scheibe zuverlässig lesen kann. Bei niedrigst mögicher Geschwindigkeit sollten keine Fehler mehr auftreten, und wenn doch wird eine Fehlerkorrektur vorrausberechnet. Bei Audio-/Video-Daten mag das klappen, man hört/sieht nicht wann ein Bit umkippt. aber bei Daten-CDs sind eben ein paar Bits verändert worden, nur die Anzahl der Bits stimmt noch.

Die Abweichung der Spurführung kann sogar soweit gehen das das eine immer am maximalen Plusrand und das andere immer am maximalen Negativrand arbeitet. Diese beiden Laufwerke sind dann zueinander inkompatibel, da kannst du noch sooft neubrennen.

Also es gibt fünf häufig auftretende Fehlererscheinungen mit Brennern:

a) Der Hersteller des Rohlings gibt eine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit vor auf die sich der Brenner verläßt.

b) Es wird allzuschnell gebrannt und auf einer Spurführung hat der Laser mal daneben getroffen, es fehlen Bits.

c) Die Spurabweichung ist recht hoch, ungeschmolzene klare Areale und geschmolzene getrübte Areale liegen zu weit ab von der regulären Spurführung (Inkompatibiltät).

d) Die CD hat einfach Herstellungsfehler, ein Laufwerk mit guter-hervorragnder Fehlerkorrektur kann möglicherweise die Daten wieder herstellen.

e) Der Laser hat an Leistung verloren, die geschmolzenen Areale sind zu dünn (Alterungserscheinung, gilt auch für lesende Geräte).

Ergebniss:

Der Brenner sollte also so mit unter/gleich 16facher Geschwindigkeit Daten-CDs brennen, jede Korrektur ist eine mögliche Fehlerquelle. Ebenso könnten deine beiden Laufwerke zueinander inkompatibel sein.

Heutige Brenner haben als langsamst mögliche zu brennende Geschwindigkeit die 4 fache Geschwindigkeit. Von 4 facher bis (12) 16 facher Geschwindigkeit wird fast immer eine konstante Geschwindigkeit von innen nach außen vorgegeben. Überschreitet man die 16 fache Geschwindigkeit wird ein anderes Laufwerksverhalten eingestellt, es wird von innen langsam nach aussen hin immer schneller gelesen/geschrieben.

Exkurs Audio:

Audio-CD die mit mehr als 4 facher Geschwindigkeit gebrannt werden jittern. Sie sind zwar lesbar aber den Effekt des Jitterings hört man. Wen das interressiert der möge eine Suchmaschine anschmeißen.

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Hab noch ein paar Sachen getestet.

Der Lappi will gar nix vom CD-Laufwerk beim Booten annehmen.

Habe ich eine andere Möglichkeit?

Evtl vom USB-Stick oder so?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

hat der Lappy ein Diskettenlaufwerk? Grub auf die Diskette und dann ein "Netboot" oder dann weiter mit der CD (wenns geht) :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Nope. Kein Diskettenlaufwerk. Dafür aber die Möglichkeit auf USB Laufwerk oder über Netzwerk.

Ich will auch nicht allzulange daran rumspielen müssen. Ich will mit Linux nur testen, ob die WLAN Karte einen Schaden hat.

Tobi

----------

## moe

Dann starte doch auf einem anderen Rechner Knoppix oder GRML, aktiviere den Terminalserver und boote den Laptop übers Netz..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Robmaster

Versuch den Smart BootManager von USB zu laden. Dann kannst du einfach die Linux CD einlegen und booten.

http://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/srv/software/README.sbm

http://www.heise.de/ct/projekte/srv/software/sbm.bin

mit dd das image auf den USB stick kopieren.

Grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

Hm. Ich glaube ich habe da Mist mit dem smb.bin gemacht:

Er sagt auch "SBMK Bad!"

$dd if=/tmp/sbm.bin of=/dev/sdb1 liefert:

```
$ls /mnt/usb/

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?úê?s(?8.@?ß: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/6?¿·?ç».aw?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/??d?}d?.ë?.: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?)?i[-(ï.[{: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/???-??#k.*1?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/???8?vî{.?x[: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/

                                        ígz

                                           ?

.ù: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?ë??t?ë.?

d: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/-µs¿?p%.oö: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/}?`q?.?ò: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?éçxä?x.s_: Input/output error

/s:uwq: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/%né}n.

?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/o?.0u?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?fx??gx..nx: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?slt

                                    kñ. fí: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/b.?t?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/_8???'æ.ü?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ç?é     [lfx.và?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/??<èt>¥.r: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/9=±j?m~`.éj?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?zd?¿ç?.û?ü: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/eê???çë.?åë: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ç?²ë?7ß.v_?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ìçrk?2.aâ": Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/y&[g

                                        ?ú.?m?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/í9æíçæ?.r??: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?ÿ??t.$¢v: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/k.m??: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/one k.}at: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/99[x/?2_.m²': No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/s?x-2.3?w: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?unkn?n./æ

: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ç>4?/??¬.u??: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/v ?? zsy.??: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/¡÷br`???.x?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?ux¬ê??.??z: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/· v1.]»f.om/: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ //btmgr..¡s: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/.p??: Input/output error

å????ç.ß?,: Input/output errorb/?

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/m?4w[r?.h?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/f???a?.,: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/???|i.â??: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/h_?fa9.??t: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?h?íl[à.{: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ ▒d/yfq£.à?~: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?ë(*??¿.?]: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?zdvë?k.w;?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /ùpïv?.q: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/ç9çùí?²w.?9?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?7??¬ä??.[?¬: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/       #dm?.+__: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/???.j@: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?

                                 b

                                  v6.

                                     l

                                      : Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?ç?°ÿ¢ÿ?.???: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/?. n?: Input/output error

/bin/ls: cannot access /mnt/usb/2 vyear.po: Input/output error

total 107142477

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 2815505985 2013-12-27 03:14 ??.!??

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1627420416 1955-06-25 05:55 $?¡?.???

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root  244054271 1983-05-23 21:34 ??????1?.0pò

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 3191729364 2035-11-04 10:24 ??????°?.²?u

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?2 vyear.p?o

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 4160750718 1944-12-02 17:38 5???o>??

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? 6?¿·??ç».aw?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1604431717 1997-12-05 03:43 6???n?¢?.e?t

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?7??¬ä??.[?¬

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root  953824047 2013-01-15 22:59 7?swàa??.l?u

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? _8????'æ.ü??

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ???8?vî{.?x[

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? 99[x/?2_.m²'

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? 9=±j?m~`.éj?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 2165123999 2010-08-24 22:41 ?¢????.?a>

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??å????ç.ß?,

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 4254658038 2018-01-01 07:38 °æhy???^._ç?

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 3942938551 2022-04-22 14:57 ??-?.??æ.vtm

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root  184815724 1955-12-09 16:38 ä? ??îl?.???

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1528702711 1944-06-20 17:47 ???ä?s}?.;??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3201927105 1965-06-22 15:58 a'?u·iv¢.???

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 3674922011 2032-10-08 03:42 ??b???m?.u?ç

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ¡÷br`???.x??

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? b.?t?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??b?v??6.?l?

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1761533594 1929-11-30 20:43 ?`[??c]?.???

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ç?²ë?7ß?.v_?

-????????? ? ?             ?                ? ç>4?/??¬.u??

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ç9çùí?²w.?9?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ç?é?[lfx.và?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1947017215 1921-11-28 20:14 )?cû¿àçü.?nñ

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?ç?°ÿ¢ÿ?.???

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??d??}d?.ë?.

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 2145670446 2014-12-31 04:40 d±?ê?,??.[c]

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ???#dm?.+__

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?ë?(*??¿.?]?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1635812901 1948-02-06 16:32 êà????ñb.x?_

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1929476840 1915-12-06 17:13 è?bê+?î?.ñ??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3061015917 1970-08-25 14:42 $e??c) 2.0o

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?éçxä?x?.s_?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? e?ê???çë.?åë

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1148544214 2017-11-07 08:34 ??é?????.?j?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?ë??t??ë.??d

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ???<èt>¥.?r?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? f?????a?.,n?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 2829402609 2033-02-20 06:03 f$çì'?\?.ÿa?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?fx??g?x..nx

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3778500184 1999-01-31 01:09 g#ü??`??.,í?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?h?_?fa9.??t

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?h?íl?[à.??{

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? í9?æíçæ?.r??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3204481245 2002-11-01 05:08 ??¡i????.?à

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?????|i?.â??

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ì?çrk?2?.aâ"

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??ígz???.??ù

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?)?i[-(ï.[?{

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ????????.j?@

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1561050255 1953-11-26 19:25 j??ìü.p?ç

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root  482789350 2003-01-14 23:10 j»?????".?>p

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root  167955254 1938-12-14 12:56 _^jpö???.?h?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ???-??#k.*1?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? k.m??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3492616418 1906-01-01 20:48 l???fü? .??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1695515406 1990-07-14 04:59 ?lx?z???.vp#

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? m??4w[r?.?h?

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1937597284 1982-09-13 13:43 ???m?t?o.??s

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?. n?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?%nì?é}n.???

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1819434843 1971-01-06 06:45 [??ñ÷.ü¡?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? o?.0u?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1056908812 1990-01-20 10:32 -o?? ?â?.åd?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? o?ne k.}at

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 2425268265 1983-11-09 03:17 ?o???w·0.ê?i

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?.p??

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1996486537 1925-12-27 00:34 ?p??t8ñ?.?o[

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? }??`q?n?.??ò

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1813152892 1945-12-17 16:48 ?r??j?{ .!??

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1525155956 2019-01-23 21:31 ?r?z??ow.?zv

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?s?lt?kñ. fí

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? -µs¿?p%?.oö?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??/s:?uw.??q

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? s???x-2?.3?w

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 4244170999 1991-01-22 11:26 ¿t???.???

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1828728064 2018-01-27 03:03 t.o ?

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?úê?s(?8.@?ß

-????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?unkn??n./æ?

-????????? ? ?             ?                ? /ùpïv???.??q

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?ux¬ê???.??z

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3729345915 1987-04-20 23:08 +?u? .ô

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? · v1.]»f.om/

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1459837751 1964-12-16 22:27 ?\v??a??.°?ê

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 2119718431 1929-09-28 21:43 v?é`???-.ê$5

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? v ?? zsy.???

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 3705342022 1983-04-27 22:16 x?ä??ìé?.?pè

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root   40230664 1982-09-22 10:32 `?x???b.`ÿ?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1935893775 2009-06-27 14:59 ?y ??,:

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? y&[g???ú.?m?

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 2774470093 1929-12-09 18:48 ?y?ñ????.???

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ??ÿ???t?.$¢v

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 3525558926 1989-01-06 02:56 yu,??v?f.rom

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?zd??¿ç?.û?ü

d????????? ? ?             ?                ? ?zd?vë?k.w;?

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 1694892208 2024-08-08 22:00 ?? * ???.???

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root 2684591227 1981-11-27 23:31 ???? ???.??'

d????????? ? ?             ?                ?  //btmgr..¡s

d????????? ? ?             ?                ?  ?d/yfq£.à?~

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root  983351038 2023-01-30 19:06 & ín.?.?

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root  129699284 1980-11-25 04:08 ? ±t#¿&?.t?r

-rwxrwxr-x 1 root 1891861768 2014-01-11 05:18 £{?? ??z.?r?

```

Tobi

EDIT: /dev/sdb hat geholfen

----------

